# Eyes in Salem Pond?



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have read this lots of times and finally decided to ask if any of you have caught or heard of anyone catching a walleye in salem pond. :shock: (if so that would be awesome)
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/cf/waters/salem.php


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've never caught one there, didn't realize there were some in there either


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

I've fished it several times, and lived nearby for 3 years. Never heard of anyone ever catching a walleye there. It probably labeled possible catch because at some point in time some extra walleyes were dumped in there.

I doubt you will ever see one come out of there, unless someone illegally adds more there. If you want Walleye, better try Yuba, Utah Lake, Deer Creek, Starvation, or some other walleye reservoir.

Salem can be great for little bluegills and small largemouth if you do it right, though, and all summer is usually good for catfish.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do they stock it with bass anymore or are all the bass in there from stocking long ago? I was float tubing there on the 3rd and saw a guy catch and keep a huge largemouth.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I am 98% sure that they don't. Im pretty sure that all the bass in utah waters are from natural reproduction (since they were introduced).
About the guy that caught a lunker and kept it kinda ticks me off. I think their should be stricter rules in place for the following species: Largemouth Bass, Smallmouth Bass , and Walleye. Seems to me if people would catch and release more often their would be a better population and better fishing for the rest of us. :roll:


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

I think it's fine that he kept that bass. It was legal, and it will make room for another small bass to grow big. That pond is full of tiny bass as well as tiny bluegill. On the one hand, it would be nice to have a size restriction where you can only keep bass under 14 inches or something like that, so that the little ones get thinned out and don't get stunted so much, but on the other hand, the community fisheries are managed as put and take fishing to get kids involved in fishing, and kids should be able to keep a lunker if they catch one.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Kids so also learn how to catch and release.


----------



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

I would just like to catch ANYTHING in Salem Pond. I have fished many times of the day and year trying different bait/lures and only had 'something' hit my bubble once. What works?!? Can you catch anything from shore or do you have to be on the water?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Worm under a bubble will get you some planters. Leave about 2 feet between the worm and bubble and leave it alone until you hook up. If you decide to reel in, crank fast for several seconds and then pause for a few. Often times, a curious rainbow will follow it and once it stops, will bite.

I hear chicken livers on the bottom near the south side works for cats. Wouldn't know for sure though.
_____________________________________________________
Metal-

That guy keeping the big LMB is just fine. Most of the waters containing bass have strict regs keeping people from harvesting a larger bass, so it's kind of a relief to see that the community ponds with their blanket limits allow a harvest of ANYTHING caught up to 4 fish. 

Some people like to eat fish...Even bass.

And the DWR has stocked bass as recently as 3 years ago in Otter Creek and Piute Reservoirs. When it's been decided that there's a need, it gets filled. Most bass don't need stocking since they multiply pretty well. I guess the growth rate is a bit less than trout, but they still spawn like mad, apparently.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> ...but they still spawn like mad, apparently.


Little did .45 know that what he really aspires to be is a bass.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > ...but they still spawn like mad, apparently.
> ...


Or a rabbit !!


----------



## mbpetey (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Worm under a bubble will get you some planters. Leave about 2 feet between the worm and bubble and leave it alone until you hook up. If you decide to reel in, crank fast for several seconds and then pause for a few. Often times, a curious rainbow will follow it and once it stops, will bite.
> 
> I hear chicken livers on the bottom near the south side works for cats. Wouldn't know for sure though.


Thanks for the info LOAH. I will have to give that a try. I guess I have been trying more things that move (flies/lures) to find those bass that I "hear" are in there.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I know where a REALLY good bass spot is in there. A couple of weeks ago, I saw a guy catch a monster bass. I haven't fished that spot, but next time I go I will give it a try!


----------

